# neck question



## thc (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm working my neck by  by laying on a bench and taking weights and placing them on my forehead and going up and down. My
question is how many reps should I do?


----------



## deniss77 (Oct 22, 2012)

You going to be working your neck flexors with that exercise.If you really want to hypertrophy the neck, I would go with compound exercises like the deadlift and squat. These will hypertrophy the neck more than any isolation exercise.


----------



## anton88 (Oct 23, 2012)

A neck machine would be a better option . In my experiences, the single-joint exercise that got my neck the thickest was shrugs.


----------



## El_vava (Oct 24, 2012)

anton88 said:


> A neck machine would be a better option . In my experiences, the single-joint exercise that got my neck the thickest was shrugs.



Agree, not many gyms have them,,,


----------



## huge28 (Oct 25, 2012)

Having high test levels will also lead to thickening of the neck


----------



## thc (Oct 26, 2012)

I know what you say man, anyway I did the exercise I gave at 6-7 reps and I gained 1/2in. but I never gained any inches more. And shrugs don't seem to be working for me....


----------



## wifi75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Try to let the deadlifts, shrugs and test levels thicken your neck.


----------



## Ed17447 (Oct 29, 2012)

I read article an once and it was quoted as saying " The neck is an area where stability has been sacrificed for mobility ". Injury to the neck can result in numerous lifetime problems, including migraines for the rest of your life. Like everyone else said, let the shrugs, deadlifts, and squats naturally build your neck.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 29, 2012)

wifi75 said:


> Try to let the deadlifts, shrugs and test levels thicken your neck.





Ed17447 said:


> I read article an once and it was quoted as saying " The neck is an area where stability has been sacrificed for mobility ". Injury to the neck can result in numerous lifetime problems, including migraines for the rest of your life. Like everyone else said, let the shrugs, deadlifts, and squats naturally build your neck.



I totally agree with this! Show me a man with a skinny neck that deadlifts and shrugs heavy. He doesn't exist!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Oct 29, 2012)

^^^ Yup! I'm 5'8" 215. Deadlift 535x1, 455x11 and I've got an 18" neck. I've never directly worked it a day in my life.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ed17447 said:


> Like everyone else said, let the shrugs, deadlifts, and squats naturally build your neck.



:sSig_iagree:


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 1, 2012)

huge28 said:


> Having high test levels will also lead to thickening of the neck



If this is the case, John Meadows levels must be some of the highest on the planet.


----------



## Bonestar (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm new but thought I would throw my 2 cents in.  Another idea is to take a wrestling class if possible. One of the best workouts you'll ever do and the constant stress on your neck from your opponent will strengthen your neck.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

Wrestlers do bridge for neck at least when I was in h.s. but that was a very long time ago. Word of caution with neck machines. Most are the one where you have two pads spaced a few inches apart where you place your face or back of your head . Some people will also sit in sideways and use the side of the head to hit it from that angle on each side. With that I'd go very very light or just work from front and back. That side move is a way to really fuck yourself up.Very stressful on bone and nerve rather than muscle. 
Thanks, T


----------



## 3clipseGT (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive been having issues with this as well. The leaner i get the smaller my neck gets which causes problems when i have to weigh in (military). 

Shrugs and deads dont seem to be helping much, but then again im sure being natty doesnt make it any easier. Haha


----------



## Brett (Dec 18, 2012)

This is the main part of the body and i think we want to stretch and this is much better for your body muscles and bones also.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

El_vava said:


> Agree, not many gyms have them,,,



I'm very lucky.  Just used the 4 way this morning at my place.
I'd also add that deads and overhead pressing will help develop the neck very nicely as well.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

3clipseGT said:


> Ive been having issues with this as well. The leaner i get the smaller my neck gets which causes problems when i have to weigh in (military).
> 
> Shrugs and deads dont seem to be helping much, but then again im sure being natty doesnt make it any easier. Haha



My good friend and chiro is a former football player and let me tell you, head retraction against a swiss ball will do wonders for your neck's foundation and stability.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> If this is the case, John Meadows levels must be some of the highest on the planet.



Henry Rollins' head looks like a bucket! LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

thc said:


> I'm working my neck by  by laying on a bench and taking weights and placing them on my forehead and going up and down. My
> question is how many reps should I do?



How much thc does it take to place a 45lb plate on your forehead? Can we say baked?


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

ironbuilt said:


> how much thc does it take to place a 45lb plate on your forehead? Can we say baked?



lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least you'll make a great impression...on your forehead.  It will say York or Ivanko when you look in the mirror!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

Grim we can start a new fad to out do the Asian donut head look.. Implant a 2lb plate under the forehead skin for a continual workout and to add weight u attach a magnet outside the skin and stackem..???


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Grim we can start a new fad to out do the Asian donut head look.. Implant a 2lb plate under the forehead skin for a continual workout and to add weight u attach a magnet outside the skin and stackem..???



Love it.  Like 'Plate Mates' from hell... :lightbulb:

...and you thought airport security was a hassle now...


----------

